# BLM prices.



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

They called and emailed me saying they need help... Who the helll is doing the work.. These people that are working for them at this price are morons.. This is why you see idiots saying they will mow yards for 15$ a yard 

or plow driveways for 10$ idiots.. $325 for full trash out, lawn etc.. I remember i would make about a grand a house towards 2013.. 325? dump fee starts at 140 at my local dump.. people are ****ing idiots.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

They must be getting desperate. I went to the meeting they held in Bloomington about a month ago. The prices they showed me were even less than what they gave you. 

One of the guys in attendance asked if it was ok if he brought his kids in the minivan while he went out and did inspections.

And they expect you to backfeed the house to do the HPIR.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

They called me a lot a month ago, I never called back..Got an Email from A2Z that they are getting a lot of HUD work from BLM and they are stoked! BLM is everywhere now and everyone is subbing off them (regionals)..No thanks...


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Yup, also near the same rates Asons is passing on now, because that's who their contract is with through some areas. Forget it. Why people work for that when you know what the FDMC allowables are near us is beyond me. As was correctly said before, you can stay home and lose money. Find non-govt jobs, or at least govt jobs you can quote on. Work direct for the municipalities.

Of course they called here too, explained 4 times that the dump here charges us MORE to dump than they pay. He thought that because they paid so fast, it was not a bad deal for me to basically pay them $5.00/yd for the pleasure of trashing out a house for them.

Sooner or later, they HAVE to run out of people to take these jobs. Good Lord.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

BLM/Screwguard/5 Siblings.......I could go on but why bother. They dont give a [email protected]@t about fair pay for hard work.


----------



## dk2014 (Dec 30, 2014)

blm also says that if you're a day late you won't be paid. so why even do the job if you know you'll be late???


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> View attachment 3481
> 
> 
> They called and emailed me saying they need help... Who the helll is doing the work.. These people that are working for them at this price are morons.. This is why you see idiots saying they will mow yards for 15$ a yard
> ...


Agreed

How low will it go.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Well well... Maybe they went too low! LOL!



> We regret to inform you all that contract negotiations have stalled with BLM, and as of now we will not be receiving work orders for HUD properties.
> 
> All of us at the Dublin office want to thank you for your interest and all of the enthusiastic responses we received. Unfortunately, we were unable to come to a satisfactory arrangement with BLM for all parties to be profitable.
> 
> ...



Idiots.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

haha and ha! BLM keeps calling me over and over again..A2Z asked me to take on BLM work..I said nope, why would I work for you if i wont work for them! Looks like A2Z could not find any suckers...


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

And this is when construction is actually in the good place. What are they thinking????


----------



## Smaug (Dec 16, 2014)

*Blm*

I rejected work from them all along, after they contacted me. Not sure who they think will do the work.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Smaug said:


> I rejected work from them all along, after they contacted me. Not sure who they think will do the work.


Sadly there were vendors on this very web site saying that they are BLMs best vendors and cover few states. Go figure.


----------



## APPSLLC (Mar 9, 2016)

*Blm/marketready*

Much to my surprise I received a notice of payment from Market Ready for the TWO properties we did before we realized sticking a fork in our eyes would be more enjoyable. The work we did was two hpirs and an exterior clean up and an interior cleaning with two handrails and outlet covers added. The total according to THEIR fee table should have been around 800-900.
This is what they intend to pay me for those two properties. $135.00
I'm actually surprised I got this much. And because I used their fekkin fotonotes software all the photographic evidence of completed work went off to their servers where I have no access to it .
I heard from another contractor who has about 13k in unpaid work. I'll be curious to see how that amount gets whittled down to nothing.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A legal looking letter with the name of your local slip and fall attorney on top should inform them that they can pay you now or the bank can pay you when the property closes, their choice. No description of the cuts in the invoice?


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

APPSLLC said:


> Much to my surprise I received a notice of payment from Market Ready for the TWO properties we did before we realized sticking a fork in our eyes would be more enjoyable. The work we did was two hpirs and an exterior clean up and an interior cleaning with two handrails and outlet covers added. The total according to THEIR fee table should have been around 800-900.
> This is what they intend to pay me for those two properties. $135.00
> I'm actually surprised I got this much. And because I used their fekkin fotonotes software all the photographic evidence of completed work went off to their servers where I have no access to it .
> I heard from another contractor who has about 13k in unpaid work. I'll be curious to see how that amount gets whittled down to nothing.


Always have the photos so when the rip off artists try to screw you you'll be able to prove your case.
Keep a copy of everything w/o, emails, pics and your bid notes.


----------

